# David brown 850 implematic rear lift arm problem



## 850implematic (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi all, 
I've recently acquired a David brown 850 implematic, 
I'm having an issue with the rear lift arms, they are stuck up and one of the levers are free (closest to driver) the outer lever is moving but takes a lot of force to operate! I have taken off the oil pan underneath and cleaned the strainer/filter, still no budge out of the lift arms!! I will attach a picture of the tractor and any light that can be shed on this would be greatly appreciated!! I cannot locate the hydraulic pump either!! 
Thanks


----------



## 850implematic (Feb 24, 2017)

thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi 850 implematic

have you lifted the lower links up to see if these are free

if the links will lift and when you lower and the links stop, I can't be certain with the 850, there could be a travelling latch in the lock position, have a look around the lift link pivots and around the control unit, a lot of tractors had a locking mechanism to carry the implement load when travelling.

the hydraulic pump is inside the transmission housing


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Check out this video.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vgq4I_Ykw0[/ame]
This should get you started in finding more help or more videos. Have you got a repair or service manual for your tractor?


----------

